# Anyone from the southampton/portsmouth area



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Morning all, just seeing who is around this area, not sure if there is much of a scene here, maybe we could organise a meet!


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

i am from Portsmouth unfortunately never seems to be much happening around this area


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in Chichester so 30 mins away


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in Portsmouth


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Whiteley


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Waterlooville ;-)


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe we should get something arranged? Would be good to meet up and have a chat


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Detailed Car Care said:


> Waterlooville ;-)


I saw you were over there, really impressed with your work from what ive seen in the gallery, im looking at houses in the bedhampton area at the min so should be pretty close.

Ive seen a few detailing companies do training days, is this something you have ever done/would consider doing/have the time to do. I know personally i would love to do one closer by. Ive only been on here a month but i already want to get a DA to correct my paint, would love someone/somewhere local to learn how,

James


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Envy Valeting said:


> Whiteley


Where abouts are you in whiteley? I have a friend who lives there and im over in warsash.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Straight over the 1st r'bout, left at the 2nd! On the road to Tesco's side.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I lived in Fareham for 10 months and now have had to come here every 3 months for last 2 years. Currently here as we speak however get to go home tomorrow thank god haha


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Im near swindon/ oxforshire. now sure how long away it is. ill have a look.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Elliot_C said:


> Im near swindon/ oxforshire. now sure how long away it is. ill have a look.


Think maybe 40-50miles i pass on the a34 on my way home.


----------



## niney (Mar 5, 2008)

Portsmouth here


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Think maybe 40-50miles i pass on the a34 on my way home.


Cheers, not so long away


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

:wave:Fareham here!


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hedge end mate


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Southampton here too.. hi everyone.
Is anyone in the know of diy stone chip repairs? ? Cheers


----------



## wicker_man (Apr 4, 2015)

I live in Portsmouth (Southsea) and it would be great if there is a meet around here, especially as I am a newbie so I can meet people and learn some things too!


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

Never seems to be much going on around Portsmouth.

I have spent a good few days up with Paul (Detailed Car Care) though, he's a very good lad to know round the area especially when it comes to detailing.

Oh I am Portsmouth too, not sure what my location still says


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Portsmouth here too, never realised there were quite a few of us here - do see a clean car here and there from time to time - but cool to see that there's actually a few people around!


----------



## crf450nut (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm from Portsmouth too


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

If anyone spots me about Pompey give me a wave :wave:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Never seen that before and i'm sure i'd spot it!^

I'm in Fareham.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

And then, there was a solution...

We're doing an open day in Portsmouth next week. Pop along and we can all put names to faces (if you want to of course! )

https://www.facebook.com/events/832932483449965/


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Oooo that sounds good and is close to me. I might have to pop over for it if i can finish my side skirt finished.


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

Another Fareham resident here! I'll pop over for the Open Day too, I was sold on BBQ, but the demos will be good... I was planning on a spending the weekend with a jar of Victoria Wax Concours anyway!


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

I am from Portsmouth too


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bailey12856 said:


> If anyone spots me about Pompey give me a wave :wave:


Is this on different wheels now? I've seen a similar one on these wheels in Portsmouth


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Although I 'live' in Somerset I work in Portsmouth midweek and currently stay in Gosport Sun to Thurs evening.

Passed the Envy van recently and called into Slim's to pick up new buckets ... afraid to say I was in my commuter skip both times so couldn't possibly be picked out as a member of this fine site &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

chichester-ish here


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm Fareham too.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Farlington. Never realised that Slims Detailing is about 300 yds away from my house.


----------

